# Songlist of Party songs



## Allegrya (Jun 2, 2008)

well I like to listen to a lot of movie soundtracks and scores, and for my parties I usually add several tracks that are soft enough so people could converse without screaming, but still feel in a Halloween party setting. A must in my song list is "Noah Visits" from the movie soundtrack for The Village


Click here to listen to Noah Visits in a youtube vid format


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

See, that's great Allegrya! That really gave me a vibe of what your party feels like. 
I bet you don't rush around at the last minute making sure everything is perfect and that it's more important for you to meet and greet everyone when they arrive at your door! Thanx for that song suggestion too!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I don't have parties hence no list of my own, but the Egyptian theme made me think of 'The Mummy' from Mad Monster Party. You could use that in an Egyptian theme. That would be cute.

Here it is on YouTube... would be easy enough to convert the FLV to mp3 audio, so much free software for that online.

YouTube - The Mummy (Mad Monster Party)


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey nightbeasties,

Thanks so much! That is too kool, I think I'll play that right before the great unwrapping of the mummy! I think i'll copy that onto my camera and play in on my tv! Halloween claymation is the best!


----------



## lollirot (Aug 11, 2007)

You can never go wrong with Zacherley the Cool Ghoul!


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

thanx for your suggestion lollirot, 

I found that artist on itunes and liked his songs i found but this particular song was not available there....have to look around a bit....


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

yellow_moon said:


> Hey nightbeasties,
> 
> Thanks so much! That is too kool, I think I'll play that right before the great unwrapping of the mummy! I think i'll copy that onto my camera and play in on my tv! Halloween claymation is the best!


I'm so glad it will be part of your party! How cool.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

I have this 90 min tape that I play that is made up of:
1.) The great halloween hits like MONSTER MASH
2.) Top 40 Hits that aren't Halloween but have a sort of vibe like The Classics Four SPOOKY
3.) Funky r&b that fit in like Screamen' Jay Hawkins I PUT A SPELL ON YOU
4.) Totally unknown guys like The Hollywood Flames MONSTER HOP.
5.) Film soundtrack themes like THE EXORCIST.
Will have to come back and give you a walk through it..the whole thing is a lot of fun..


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

I pulled out the cassette version of this tonight and was playing it in the car with the kids.they were all singing along..(they should, I've been playing for them for YEARS...) The whole 90 min shebang is what gets me going. I tend to go for the old, nasty,and disreputable stuff...explanations when I think you need them...if you don't know too many of the ones without any explanation, you have some basic catching up to do...
BOBBY BORIS PICKETT Monster Mash....The one the only.
CARL BONAFIDE Werewolf What Del Shannon would have sounded like if he wound up doing rockabilly on the Tiajuana tourist circuit
X FILES THEME
SCREAMIN JAY HAWKINS I Put a Spell On You ...The first and best version.
JACK AND JIM As if Gene Pitney had a twin brother and they tried to sound like the Everly Brothers.
ROLLING STONES Sympathy For The Devil 
SHEB WHOLLEY Purple People Eater ... "Tequilla"
RAY PARKER JR. Ghostbusters
DAYLIGHTERS Mad House Jump ...What it would have sounded like if Earth Wind and Fire were formed back in the 50's and did the porkrib joint tours. 
DAVID SEVILLE Witchdoctor ...Before there was Simon, Theodore, or Alvin,there was 'ooo eee ooo a-a-a ting tang ramma lamma ding dang"
STEVIE WONDER Superstition
CASTLE KINGS You Can Get Her Frankenstein ...Absolute GENIUS..they took 'Rock and Roll is Here to Stay" and put in new words about Frankenstein winding up with the girl on bandstand.
BO DIDLEY Who Do You Love? Comes jamed packed with lots of Halloween sights and attractions.
BOBBY PLEASE The Monster Some hapless rockabilly with half decent backbeat makes a monster.
MITCH RYDER Devil With The Blue Dress On
BEETLEJUICE THEME
-more to follow-


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW THEME (TIME WARP)
ROUND ROBIN I'm the Wolfman ....Dr. John sound-a-like in front of a garage band that makes howling noises.
CREEDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL Bad Moon Rising
MARKETTS Out of Limits Think Pulp Fiction...you heard it there...
HOLLYWOOD FLAMES Frankensteins Den ...Foghorn Leghorn as lead singer of The Commodores, with no one feeling any pain.
WARREN ZEVON Werewoves of London 
JACKIE MORNINGSTAR Rocken' in the Graveyard....This guy was an actual rival of Elvis...but pretty much forgotten now except for retro rockabilly fans.
HOLLIES Long Cool Woman
CARL BONAFIDE Story That's True....What you'd get if Jerry Lee Lewis had younger convict brother
ADDAMS FAMILY THEME
CLASSICS IV Spooky
THE FIVE BLOBS The Blob
RAN DALLS Martian Hop
DAVE EDMUNDS Creature From the Black Lagoon...if this guy had been born in Memphis he would be bigger then Chris Isaak. Ace guitarist who digs old scuzzy rock and roll even more then I do...
PHANTOM FIVE Graveyard...Just think of it...Halloween surf music.
ATTACK OF THE KILLER TOMATOES THEME
SAM AND DAVE Soul Man


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

uncletor said:


> ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW THEME (TIME WARP)
> ROUND ROBIN I'm the Wolfman ....Dr. John sound-a-like in front of a garage band that makes howling noises.
> CREEDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL Bad Moon Rising
> MARKETTS Out of Limits Think Pulp Fiction...you heard it there...
> ...



All great suggestions! Thanks

I heard this on the radio today and it's going onto my itunes halloween party playlist!

Pictures of Matchstick Men /Camper Van Beethoven- Key Lime Pie release
Lyrics:

When I look up to the sky
I see your eyes, a funny kind of yellow
Rush home to bed, I soak my head
I see your face underneath my pillow
I wake next morning, I’m still yawning
I see your face looking through my window
Pictures of matchstick men and you
Images of matchstick men and you
Alls I ever see is them and you

Windows echo your reflection
When I look in their direction, now
There’re faces haunting me
Your face just won’t leave me alone
Pictures of matchstick men and you
Images of matchstick men and you
Alls I ever see is them and you
You’re in the sky
You’re with the sky
You make men cry
You are, you’re in the sky
You’re with the sky
You make men cry
Pictures of matchstick men . . .

Has a great fall ho-down in the barn fiddle playing through a more rockin song!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love that list! I'd say I know at least 3/4 of it. I would add:
Love Potion #9
Witchy Woman
Evil Woman
I Can Make You Dance by Zapp
Addams Family Theme (don't remember seeing it listed but could be wrong)
Bo Meets The Monster-Bo Diddley
Halloween-Tyler Bates (from Rob Zombies' version) and Nan Vernon's Mr. Sandman
Martian Hop-Ran Dells
gotta have some Oingo Boingo!
Frankenstein of '59-Buchanan and Goodman
Casper the Friendly Ghost-Peter Pan Players
Monster and Monster Swim by Bobby Boris Pickett
No Costume No Candy-The Swingin' Neckbreakers
Insane In The Brain-Cypress Hill
Numb-U2
some Metallica, Moody Blues and of course Black Sabbath
Feed My Frankenstein and of course Welcome To My Nightmare by Alice Cooper
Haunted House by Chipz
Phantom Of The Opera the techno version
Scooby Doo theme
Don't Fear The Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult
Halloween-Aqua
Halloween Hootenany-The Ghastly Ones
Man Eater-Hall and Oates
Hungry Like The Wolf-Duran Duran
The Headless Horseman-Kay Starr (or Bing, but hers is awesome)
Cruella De Vil-Hayden Panettiere
Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf-LL Cool J version
Mercy-Duffy
Trust In Me-Souxsie And The Banshees version
and you have to have Thriller!
I gots more!

Val


----------



## Freakies (Jun 30, 2008)

*Some Creepy New Music*

Hey, have you all heard of In A World...?

They have 2 songs that I think should be added to the list :
Nightmares and Darkness Falls.
They also have 2 Cd's called Hallows' Eve and Hallows' Eve Vol 2 "The Horror"
the second one has a great one called "Mummy's Minions. It is very egyptian sounding.
These are really creepy score and sound design Cd's and great for haunts or creeping out your friends. They have real gothic choir and instruments, some of the best I've heard.
Oh and try Alice Cooper's "Killer" album and the soundtrack to Kubrick's the Shining


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

some VERY nice ideas...I have been kicking around the idea of a second set and some of those suggestions really make it possible now...thanks...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Don't give me but 50% of thanks, the other goes to our very own Halloween Radio (click on the button for it) because I have been writing down the names of songs to add to a play list for my party and when I listen to HR I have jotted down the songs from there that I've liked!

Easy cheesy!
Give it a try!

Val


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay...let's seee...heres a few more must haves..

David Bowie-Scary Monsters/Super Creeps-Space Odditty
Blue Oyster Cult- Godzilla
Creedence-Bad Moon Rising-
Ozzy-Bark at the Moon-Mr Crowley(GREAT intro!)-
Alice Cooper-Welcome to my Nightmare-Feed My Frankenstein-
Edgar Winter-Frankenstein
Rob Zombie-Dragula-Living Dead Girl-American Witch
Eagles-Witchy Woman
Fastway-Trick or Treat
Guess Who-Clap for the Wolfman
Van Morrison-Moondance
Metallica-Creeping Death-
Golden Earring-Twillight Zone
Black Sabbath-Black Sabbath-N.I.B-The Wizard-Faeries Wear Boots
Marilyn Manson-Sweet Dreams-Beautiful People(Both with a high creepy factor)

All I can brew up right now...


----------



## spookynick (Jul 1, 2008)

*Fear of the Dark*

I saw a folk-rock band last week at a festival called Bleeding Hearts. They played a song called Fear of the Dark. That was pretty cool - especially as it was in the middle of the day


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

In the last few months or so, I've really got into Psychobilly music! I plan to play quite a bit of it inbetween my more classic Halloween music CDs because it's so good to dance to - really upbeat, almost swing and jive music - but with horror lyrics!  

A few bands that will be appearing in my playlist are;
Horrorpops
Zombina and the Skeletones
Demented are Go
and of course, somewhat obviously... The Cramps!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love the Horrorpops!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm neck-deep in music and trying to index it all. I need to make 2 mixes -- one for kiddies and one for either party play (if I'm able to have a party) or as giveaways/favors to friends. I hope I'm not duplicating:

The Boogie Monster - Gnarls Barkely
Hurt - Johnny Cash
Put Your Lights On - Santana & Everlast
Suspiria Theme - Goblin (really long, so probably last?)
Too Bad You're Crazy - Jerry Whitman (April Fool's Day)
Zombie Jamboree - King Flash & The Calypso Carnival
Little Monsters - Eddie and the Monsters (Eddie = Butch Patrick)
Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
Out of Limits - The Challengers
Creature without a Head - Lenny & the Squigtones
Promo for The Raven - Karloff, Price, Lorre & Frees (spoken)

Still working on it.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

It actually took a while to compile this list. I love all of these songs so don't bash them  Anywho, they all have a real Halloween vibe. They're kind of eclectic, but they all work well together. I'm still adding to it.


1. Band of Horses-"Is There a Ghost"
2. Eels- "My Beloved Monster"
3. Lordi- "Bloodred Sandman" (one of my favorite songs)
4. Apocalyptica- "Struggle" 
5. Marilyn Manson- "This is Halloween"
6. Antsy Pants- "Vampire"
7. The Boy Least Likely to- "Monsters" (really great song)
8. The Fever- "Gray Ghost"
9. Spider Bait- "Ghost Riders in the Sky"
10. Marilyn Manson- "If I was Your Vampire"
11. Sound Team- "Movie Monster"
12. Age of Fable- "The Storm"
13. The Gun-Toting Rileycoat Train- "Satan"
14. Marilyn Manson- "I Put a Spell on You"
15. Lordi- "Night of the Loving Dead"
16. Static-X- "Monster"
17. Acid Bath- "Grave Flower"
18. Nightwish- "Tutankhamen"
19. Jay Gordon- "Slept So Long"
20. Wayne Static- "Not Meant for Me"
21. Marilyn Manson- "Redeemer"


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - voodoo child
the Police - spirits in the material world
Radiohead - creep
Jethro Tull - witch's promise
Rush - witch hunt
Talking Heads - pshyco killer
Charlie Daniels band - devil went down to Georgia
Brenda Lee - let's jump the broomstick
Elvis Presley - devil in disguise
Frank sinatra - witchcraft
Santana - black magic woman
INXS - devil inside
the Troggs - wild thing
Doris Day - bewitched, bothered & bewildered
the Specials - ghostown
Van Morrison - moondance
Neuroticfish - they're coming to take me away haha
R Dean Tayor - there's a ghost in my house
Simple minds - ghostdancing
Tom Waits - whistlin past the graveyard
Steppenwolfe - magic carpet ride
sorry if I've repeated any


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm gonna need a long party to play all these!

They are great!


I want to make my mix so that people can dance, but am having a hard time arranging it. 
A guy I know says what he likes is the rule of 3. He has 3 in a row that each one is faster/harder than the last then will either start a descent of 3 more slowing down, or drop to another 3 with the first and last being in moderate slow dance-able tempo and the middle plain out hang on your partner slow, then build up again. Use the up-down variations of these 3 and it keeps people dancing.

Right now I'm trying to figure out the bpm's of the songlist I have (I will play the song on Playlist.com if it is there to get a count) so that I can attempt at least a middle section of songs for dancing rather than just fill up discs with all these great songs. But I'm close to doing that right now!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Ooo! Ooo! I want to play! Okay here's one that when I heard it I fell in love with it...It always puts me in a Halloween Mood.

It's from Don Henley's Inside Job album:

Title: Miss Ghost

On a misbegotten, moonless night
I stumbled in my door
Disgusted with my circumstance
Soaked to every pore
When floating from my bedroom
Came a moaning and a sigh
oh, Ive had one too many
Its just the wind, says i

I lit up a cigarette
And I poured a good, stiff drink
You see, I needed to compose myself
I needed time to think
No sooner had I settled down
The moaning came again
Drifting through the silence
Like some otherworldly violin

I bounded up the staircase
I went slippin and slidin down the hall
You know, Ive been around the whole, wide world
But I was not prepared at all
Uninvited visitor, unsuspecting host
well, I see youve made yourself at home.
Good evening, miss ghost.

Youre more beautiful than ever
I feel just like a kid
And I commence to trembling
When I think of all the things we did
Skin as pale as marble; lips as red as blood
Imagine my surprise, my dear
I thought that you were gone for good

You look so lovely lying there
All stretched out on your back
But Im the one whos strung up here
On old temptations rusty rack
And in the wee small hours
Is when I miss you the most
And I confess it, I have missed you
Miss ghost

I threw open the window
And I howled at the rain
And I cursed the weakness of the flesh
This breath and boneand this brute, reptilian brain

What dirty tricks the mind can play
In the lonely dead of night
When you bump into the shadow
Of a faded love that wasnt right

Way down beneath the surface
Far beyond the light of day
So many things lie buried deep
And baby, they should stay that way

Oh, my wicked, little habit
Weve really made a mess
Everythings been trivialized
In our vain pursuit of happiness

And even though youve come for me
I wont go back with you
To some temporary heaven
Down some empty, dead-end avenue
But its been so good to have you here
And I propose a toast
heres to seeing through you
Miss ghost.


----------



## JosieJo (Sep 27, 2006)

What about songs from Nightmare Before Christmas? They released a new version of the soundtrack with various artists covering songs. Fiona Apple did Sallys song and it is AMAZING! Marilyn Mason did This is Halloween and it is really good as well.


----------

